# Save On Citric (aka Chemistry Connection)



## Lynusann (Jul 26, 2015)

Has anyone used their Sodium Hydroxide before? They have a really good price on it and I am considering buying more to stock up for when my batched lye runs out. I've bought a ton of other things from them but never that.


----------



## Lynusann (Aug 3, 2015)

Bueller??


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 3, 2015)

It will be just as good as any. The MSDS states it is 96-100% pure, which is what I purchase from my chemical supplier
http://site.saveoncitric.com/sodium_hydroxide_msds.pdf


----------

